# Question about cervix...



## zebrabelly (Jul 10, 2002)

I've been getting familliar with my cervix over the last few months and one thing I've noticed is that it seems to have two different textures if that makes sense. The front half always seems to be soft, and the rear half is the part that seems to become more firm or soft at different times in my cycle. The front half probably does change, too, just not as dramatically since it always seems soft to begin with. I have had one vaginal birth, but I never met my cervix until after she was born so I have nothing to compare this with. Is this normal? Is it because of her birth? Just curious, really....

Thanks!
Bonnie


----------



## B'shert (May 27, 2004)

I have noticed the same thing with my cervix. This is only my second cycle checking and I do not have any children. I'm not sure if the back harder part changes but I'll keep paying attention. The front part is definitely softer.


----------

